# Soy not safe while pregnant or for infants/children?



## expat-mama (May 28, 2008)

I switched to organic milk and yogurt because of concerns about hormones and antibiotics fed to cows and I have been briefly researching soy and soy milk wondering if that's an even better alternative. What I have found is worrisome and I think I'll stick with organic cow's and goat's milk.

Has anyone else heard or read about the hormonal effects of soy because it contains something that acts like estrogen?
I read one article that said drinking soy milk while pregnant can especially have deleterious effects on baby boys.
Another article I read said "It is estimated that an infant exclusively fed soy formula receives the estrogen equivalent (based on body weight) of at least 5 birth control pills per day." This article also had lots of other health concerns related to soy and soy products. Interesting stuff. I'm not a vegetarian, but I do occasionally enjoy soy products so I want to look into this further.


----------



## julie128 (Jan 9, 2003)

That has been found to be the case with soy formula, but remember, formula is 100% of the baby's diet. Soy formula has been associated with thyroid problems and infertility. I think that a little tofu or tempeh is fine, but soy should not be the basis of anyone's diet. You're more likely to see problems when someone is using a lot of soy in the form of meat substititutes and soy milk. 1-2 servings of miso, tempeh, or tofu a day is probably okay.


----------



## veganf (Dec 12, 2005)

I do try to avoid lots of refined soy products, but IMO there is nothing wrong with soy in moderation.
http://www.foodrevolution.org/what_about_soy.htm


----------



## snowbunny (May 25, 2005)

I think eating properly prepared soy in moderation is fine: miso, tempeh, tamari and edamame occasionally. I think eating processed soy (soy milk, soy formula, TVP, soy ice cream, soy yoghurt, soy cheese, soy burgers) is deeply problematic because of its antinutrients and xenoestrogens. It also has the potential to create autoimmune and thyroid disturbances.


----------



## mamadelbosque (Feb 6, 2007)

Some soy isn't going to hurt you - a little tofu or soy milk here and there is certainly not going to kill you. We eat a lot of tamari, but other than that our soy intake is pretty limited - maybe once or twice I month I buy tofu, or have edamame in stir fries or what not. I for one don't count soy milk as processed - its certainly no more processed than coconut milk or regular cow/goat milk!! But, whatever.


----------



## snowbunny (May 25, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamadelbosque* 
I for one don't count soy milk as processed - its certainly no more processed than coconut milk or regular cow/goat milk!! But, whatever.

Ummm ... cooking, soaking, grinding, filtering, adding vitamins with preservative power, minerals and sweetener, bottling and packaging sure seems like a lot more processing than milking a cow and pouring the milk into a jar.


----------



## avendesora (Sep 23, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *snowbunny* 
I think eating properly prepared soy in moderation is fine: miso, tempeh, tamari and edamame occasionally. I think eating processed soy (soy milk, soy formula, TVP, soy ice cream, soy yoghurt, soy cheese, soy burgers) is deeply problematic because of its antinutrients and xenoestrogens. It also has the potential to create autoimmune and thyroid disturbances.









:

Aven


----------



## Purple Sage (Apr 23, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *snowbunny* 
Ummm ... cooking, soaking, grinding, filtering, adding vitamins with preservative power, minerals and sweetener, bottling and packaging sure seems like a lot more processing than milking a cow and pouring the milk into a jar.

Just for the record, you can get soy milk that is made from only soybeans and water. Westsoy organic unsweetened soy milk is not as processed as Silk or most other soy milks. I'd venture to say that it is probably less processed than commercial cow's milk, but more processed than raw milk straight from the cow.


----------



## captain crunchy (Mar 29, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *snowbunny* 
I think eating properly prepared soy in moderation is fine: miso, tempeh, tamari and edamame occasionally. I think eating processed soy (soy milk, soy formula, TVP, soy ice cream, soy yoghurt, soy cheese, soy burgers) is deeply problematic because of its antinutrients and xenoestrogens. It also has the potential to create autoimmune and thyroid disturbances.


----------



## rhubarbarin (May 2, 2008)

Soy gives me acne (as does dairy, even organic - it's still full of natural cow hormones) and messes up my cycle.. I avoid it (dificult, cause soy oil is in most processed foods). I really don't think soy beans are meant to be eaten.. though I do think fermented soy products (soy sause, miso) aren't as bad for you.


----------

